# welcome aboard



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

several of y'all have asked for this, so here it is.

Enjoy!


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

I haven't asked but I will visit....Thank you sir.


----------



## dixierider (May 21, 2004)

Very nice, thanks Mont since crappy fishing is just a round the corner


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Allright, now I can post pics of my little sand bass.


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

Activescrape are sand bass and white bass one in the same?


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

Rip Some Lip said:


> Activescrape are sand bass and white bass one in the same?


They always have been to me.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Yes, sandies, white bass, sand bass, all the same fish. Hybris stripers are hatchery made by fertilizing female striper eggs with sand bass milt. Stripers are a naturally occuring salt water fish that do well in deep, cold lakes with a large shad(prefferably gizzard shad) population. They naturally reproduce in Lake Texoma and fight extremely hard, as do the hybrids. I don't keep many of hte hybrida and stripers to eat although the hybrids are good on the halfshell. I eat tons of the sandies though, filleted and fried up crispy. My family loves em.
The bigger ones in this pic (with the brokes lines) are hybrids, the rest are sandies.


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

Its almost time to catch the sandie up in the creeks with 1/16th oz spinner baits....good fun.


----------



## tx064deer (Aug 7, 2005)

where do yall catch your sandies, i go to buchanan (sp) uncle lives on the lake we can fill a coler quick.


----------



## CFARMS (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks Mont, bunch of us old bayou boys still fish the runoffs when the weather isn't 2cool for salt. GC.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

I started to forget that fish could live without salt .Thanks Mont.


----------



## AceUpDJ (May 23, 2004)

Thank you, Mont, this is great!

I'm trying to learn more about fresh water fishing, since we're moving inland again. Maybe with this board, an old dog like me can learn some new tricks.


----------



## Camilla1 (Dec 21, 2005)

This is great....I live on lake livingston..........


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks! I never got a response when I sent a request and figured it wasn't in the cards.

2cool Mont. Thanks again.


----------



## FishBird (Jun 25, 2005)

*Right on time*

Thanks Mont, Iknow this board will get a lot of attention as more fisherman find it. Ihope it draws a lot of fisherman from in and around houston and its area lakes south and east of the Dallas bunch. Iknow we have the coast ,but we also have some of the BIGGEST and Fishest lakes in the state. 3 BIG A-DA-BOYS to ya


----------

